# Medida de temperatura con termopares utilizando LABVIEW



## santibanes (Oct 9, 2008)

Hola,

soy estudiante de ingeniería industrial y estoy haciendo el proyecto de fin de carrera en Alemania. El hecho es que lo estoy haciendo en el departamento de termodinámica y esto nada tiene que ver con la electrónica, pero para medir la termperaturas en varios puntos he de utilizar termopares, otro termistor pt100 para medir la resistencia del ambiente y recoger ambas señales e interpretarlas con labview para obtener como resultado final la temperatura.Toda esta programación la tengo que hacer yo y nunca antes había trabajado con este programa y la verdad es que me está costando demasiado enterarme de cómo lo puedo hacer. Agradecería que si alguien tiene idea me ayude aquí. 
Gracias de antemano.

Carlos


----------



## BUSHELL (Oct 21, 2008)

Encontré esto:

http://www.nomiatec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=35


----------

